# OBBC REPORT ABOARD HIGH C'S



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

We fished in greens canyon the first day and caught like 30 yellow fins all around 50lbs. the second day we were around Mars and were 1-2 on blue marlin and 0-1 on white marlin and caught1 dolphin. We ended up with second place T&R so it payed for the trip. Here are some pics from the weekend


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics, always good to at least get your money back.:clap


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Great job!! :bowdown


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go!! I wish I had YFT steaksfor dinner tonight! lol.. Great pics!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats! that blue looks wore out what class tackle did yall catch him on?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

that's such a badass boat. they were parked in front of the restaurant last weekend over at the wharf. looked like whoever was on it was having a good time. ya that blue is wore out...nice fish.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

we caught it on a 50w it was a 45 minute fight


----------



## seafox (Mar 25, 2008)

how far out is greens canyon


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice .. hard to imagine letting 50 lb tunas go.. 

rich


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>how far out is greens canyon</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>i think its 230 miles one way


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sirmashalot (8/4/2008)*<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>how far out is greens canyon</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> i think its 230 miles one way


you are correct we were 240 miles out at one time


----------



## spiderjohn (Feb 3, 2008)

How did you name your boat? Is it because the throttle levers remind you of the green machines from when you were a kid or something else? Our boat, Chomp Chomp, got its name from my three year old who calls all fish chomp chomps.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

i have no idea where the owner of the boat got the name i just work for him


----------

